# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  input mach3

## soncdt

em định gắn cái nút nhấn bên ngoài vào chân input của mach3 (mạch USB) làm chân pause, ae nào biết cách làm chỉ e với

----------


## VuongAn

Gắn nút bấm vào cổng input rồi bác vào làm tương tự cách gán nút của bác minhdt http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...-bo-BOB-Chi-na

----------


## vusvus

Có cao thủ nào đi ngang qua đây cho em tiện hỏi luôn, nút feed hold trên máy công nghiệp bấm 1 phát là dừng ngay, còn dùng bob usb e thử từ rnr motion, usb 3t đến hàng xịn xò như uc300 usb thì bấm feed hold nó cũng chạy 1 lúc mới dừng là sao ợ

----------


## CKD

> Có cao thủ nào đi ngang qua đây cho em tiện hỏi luôn, nút feed hold trên máy công nghiệp bấm 1 phát là dừng ngay, còn dùng bob usb e thử từ rnr motion, usb 3t đến hàng xịn xò như uc300 usb thì bấm feed hold nó cũng chạy 1 lúc mới dừng là sao ợ


Theo em thấy, nó chạy hết dòng code đang chạy rồi mới dừng ạ.

----------


## vusvus

> Theo em thấy, nó chạy hết dòng code đang chạy rồi mới dừng ạ.


Bác CKD từng thử qua bob nào mà nó dừng ngay khi bấm feedhold chưa ạ, vì trong điều kiện thực tế thì operator dự đoán có nguy cơ gì đó mới bấm feedhold để xem lại, chứ mà bấm feedhold rồi chờ nó chạy hết block lệnh thì khác gì single block

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD từng thử qua bob nào mà nó dừng ngay khi bấm feedhold chưa ạ, vì trong điều kiện thực tế thì operator dự đoán có nguy cơ gì đó mới bấm feedhold để xem lại, chứ mà bấm feedhold rồi chờ nó chạy hết block lệnh thì khác gì single block


Feedhold đâu dùng để dừng khi có nguy cơ đâu.
Nếu có nguy cơ thì stop hoặc e-stop rồi. 
Feedhold cũng không dùng để thay dao hay gì gì đó... vì khi đó sẽ thay đổi tọa độ.
Feedhold dùng để tạm dừng và xem xét kết quả chi chi đó.

Tất nhiên, feedhold mach3 nó chậm thì hầu hết các mach3er khi dùng dêu phản ánh. Nhưng feedhold của mấy cái khác nhanh hơn nhưng cũng không dừng ngay tức thì đâu ạ.
Feedhold cũng không hẵn là chạy hết lệnh mới dừng, nó cần xíu thời gian để tính toán quá trình dừng thế nào cho an toàn à  :Big Grin: 

Cái này là do cái soft chứ không phải do BOB nhé. BOB USB thì nó còn tệ hơn tẹo.
Thấy bọn nó có can thiệp vào phần code của mach3 để khắc phục chuyện này. Mach4 chắc đã khắc phục.

----------


## vusvus

E tìm được mấy cái này bác ợ, trên mach 4 vẫn còn delay như mach 3 thôi bác. Khá là khó chịu nhưng phải sống chung với lũ thôi



> The ESS has a fixed amount of memory, and the controller frequency is a setting for how many motion positions per second there are, or how many times each second the velocity is sent from Mach 3 to the ESS.  Having it output data faster means that if can buffer less data.  If your system is running out of data, try slowing this down to a slower frequency so  the SmoothStepper can go for longer periods of times between updates from the PC/Mach3.
> 
> 4 kHz gives a buffer of 250 ms or 1/4 second:  This provides a faster response to commands like feed hold, since it uses only a quarter second buffer.  However, your PC needs to be able to supply the data transmissions to the SmoothStepper fast enough (newer PCs that are not low end, and that are running properly, can handle this).  While this provides for a snappier response, it will not be reliable for all machines and you may experience run out of data errors.
> 2 kHz gives a buffer of 500 ms or 1/2 seconds.
> 1 kHz gives a buffer of 1000 ms or 1 seconds:  This is the default value most machines should use.
> 500 Hz gives a buffer of 2000 ms or 2 seconds.
> 250 Hz gives a buffer of 4000 ms or 4 seconds: Slow PCs can run this speed, and with a 4 second data buffer, it will make it hard for them to run out of data.  This setting will have the slowest change in velocities out of all the settings, but should still work just fine for most applications.





> ESS Step 2 - General Tab:
> 
>  On the “General” tab, you can:
> 
> 1) Verify the IP address
> 
> 2) Buffer Size (Almost always left at 0.18) :
> 
> A smaller buffer size is more responsive to Feed Hold commands and Feed Rate Override, but more sensitive to the ESS running out of data if your computer gets bogged down.
> ...

----------


## CKD

Nếu chơi openloop như step mà đang chạy nhanh quá, estop có thể mất bước
Nếu chơi closedloop thì estop nó dừng ngay cái dùng.

Mình hay dùng stop rồi cần thì chạy lại thôi chứ ít khi dùng feedhold. Đôi khi cũng dùng feedhold nhưng chán  :Big Grin: 

Khi dừng rồi chạy lại, mấy bác out gcode dạng line thì khỏe re ấy mà.

----------

